# Not eating



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We feed Chevy Canidae and he gets 4 cups per day, 2 in the morning and then 2 around dinner time. Yesterday he didn't eat all of his second "meal." There is definatly more than half left. Now this morning, he usually goes outside to potty first and then comes in to eat and he hasn't even gone near his food dish. I know he'll eat when he is hungry but it just concerns me because this is abnormal behavior for him


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I think he's just being picky.

Mine is 8 months and he's done this a lot. Lot's of times he doesn't feel like eating and only eats one meal a day. Probably does this about once a week. Sometimes breakfast, sometimes dinner.

If he doesn't the whole day and the next morning, then I would get worried.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

One thing that will make a difference in the amount dogs eat is the weather isn't as cold.


----------



## Harleycox (Apr 3, 2008)

My 10 week old pup isnt eating either. No interest in food. She was always looking for food and today there is no interest.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

How old is Chevy now? 4 cups a day sounds like a lot for a puppy? 

Which formula of CANIDAE? Do you portion feed AM & PM or Free Feed? 

Do you ever add anything to his food? Warm water, other food? 

How many treats is he getting in a day for training or otherwise?


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm I didn't know that the weather played a factor. He is eating normally again. Maybe I'm just a parnoid owner
















He is 4 months. He gets 2 cups in the morning around 6:30am/7am and then another 2 cups around 5/6pm. According to the bag of Canidae (All Life Stages), for puppies between 25 and 50 pounds, they recommend 2 to 4 cups per day. We did have him at 2 cups for awhile and gradually increased it up to the four cups. We do not add water to his food nor do we add anything else to his food.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know Suesse wasn't very into eating when she was teething also. So that may also be a reason.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

sometimes beamer doesnt eat her food, just at random times. i will find her 2 1/2 cups (dinnertime) barely touched. i think its just a dog thing, like they dont feel hungry or something.. shes 10 months now & has done it since we got her at 12 weeks


----------

